# Date (Year) missing from Pivot Table Date options



## ExcelAtEverything (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello, ? 

I seem to now be missing the *Date (Year)* option from a couple of my Pivot Tables. I _think _it was there at some point before, but can't be sure. I know I have it in other Pivot Tables, but can't see what the difference is in why it's there & not here. When I drag *Date *from my *Pivot Table Fields *instead of it exploding into *Date, Date (Month), Date (Quarter),* and* Date (Year)*, All I have is the daily and the month options. I can't find how to add it back in, and so far the only thread I've found about it is unanswered. I need it because I need my running total row to start over at the start of the new year. 

Can anyone help me out??


----------



## arthurbr (Apr 10, 2021)

I think the dates should be used in columns then right click on one, select Group...


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Apr 10, 2021)

In case you need more detail.
Right click on any of the actual Dates appearing in your pivot (eg 1/4/2021 or any of the dates in row 6 in your image).
That will give you the menu in the left side of the screenshot below.
Select Group
In the next dialogue box select the items you want to use and hit OK.


----------



## ExcelAtEverything (Apr 10, 2021)

Thx arthurbr & Alex! I had no idea that's what "grouping" was. Haven't gotten that far yet! 
Appreciate it!


----------



## arthurbr (Apr 10, 2021)

You're welcome


----------

